# Best brake pads for mk4 gti



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

Whats up fellas... I'm going to need to replace my brake pads soon, and I was wondering what most of you guys use? 

It's my daily, so I don't need some crazy brake setup, but I'm wanting something more than just oem replacements... 

I've heard some good things about EBC brakes, but didn't know what else might be good? 

Thx in advance!! :beer:


----------



## STVR6 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd go for Hawk HPS pads. EBC, Brembo or Zimmermann rotors.





VDubn04 said:


> Whats up fellas... I'm going to need to replace my brake pads soon, and I was wondering what most of you guys use?
> 
> It's my daily, so I don't need some crazy brake setup, but I'm wanting something more than just oem replacements...
> 
> ...


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

lovin' my EBC reds.

Otherwise I just put quietstop ceramics on my wifes CTS and they are def. better than stock and no dust problems either. Got 'em at r1concepts.com


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

cool, thanks!

next question.... (sorry for the newbish-ness), but do I have to replace my front & rear pads at the same time?

And I can replace just the pads if the rotors still look good, right?


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

You can do just the fronts if you want. And yes, if the rotors look good then all you need to do is the pads. Do a complete fluid flush while you're at it. You can get a brake bleeding kit from harbor freight for cheap. Also Advance auto, and other stores have a tool loan program. All you need to do is put down a deposit and you get it all back when you return the tool.

They might have a bleeder kit, I never checked on that one. But I know they have a disc brake kit.


----------



## STVR6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Right, basically do one axle at a time. Either front or rear is fine, but both sides have to be done together -- rotors or pads. 

I'd also keep the pad formulations similar. If you get vastly different ones then I'd do all four corners at once. 

Harbor Freight was phasing out a disc brake caliper piston tool. It was a great deal under $10. But they may be all gone now (replaced with a new $35 kit).


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

I've had Hawk performance Ceramic pads on my GLI for 2+ years. No problems at all and they stop very well. Personally, if your pads are worn enough to need replacing, I would replace the rotors too. Just my .02...good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

DC Jetta Guy said:


> I've had Hawk performance Ceramic pads on my GLI for 2+ years. No problems at all and they stop very well. Personally, if your pads are worn enough to need replacing, I would replace the rotors too. Just my .02...good luck! :thumbup:


 Thats really not necessary unless you have really aggressive pads that are hard on rotors. Now if the rotors have grooves and need to be turned on a lathe then I would say get new rotors too.


----------



## LarsD (Aug 3, 2004)

When bleeding on an MKIV with ABS can I do it like a normal bleed job? Or do I have to do anything special b/c of the ABS system?


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

I've had Hawk Performance Ceramic pads on GLI daily driver for 2+ years. They stop very well and keep the RC's nice and clean...almost no dust. :thumbup:


----------

